# Advanced Pistol: Street Fighter Course....few seats left!



## NTTG2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

There are a few seats left! 
Northeast Tactical Training Group LLC presents:

Advanced Pistol: Street Fighter Course

Date: February 16th 2013

Location:215 Dexter Lane, Sippican Rod and Gun Club, Rochester MA 
- Homeland Security Range

Check-in:0900 Course length: 8 Hours

Course Cost: $200.00

Bring a friend and get 25$ off

This fast paced class is tailored for the LE or the advanced shooter looking to hone his/her skills. No matter what level you are at this course will challenge you. Topics Include: Advanced manipulations, malfunction drills, shooting on the move, strong hand and support hand shooting, tactical and emergency reloads, Shooting from cover, shooting from, in, and around a vehicle. Timed fire drills, and evaluations based on class skill level.


Control the outcome. Win the fight! Looking forward to seeing everyone out on the range!

for registration or more information checkout:

www.negunfighter.com
857.264.0268


----------

